# Article, It's time for Pierce to go



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_10544.shtml


I see his point of view and he makes some great points about Pierce's attitude even when they win.
He also makes some great points about Walker taking all the blame while Pierce got a free ride.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

that was a great article and as I've seen Pierce's attitude this season I've begun to agree it's time for him to go BUT only for a Peja, Rahim, Marion etc....not for garbage, we can't do that and be succesful.


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

I think the Celtics could offer Pierce for Artest and a lot more. The Pacers are on the verge of a championship and without Artest won't get it done. They might be willing to take their chances with Pierce and Jermaine.

Pierce, Banks and Yogi for Tinsley, Artest and Croshere. Completely unfair trade but why not chance it.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

I have to say watching that Cleveland game, I usually am in Pierce's corner but after that game I was about to be on the Pierce has to go bandwagon, but then after watching the Miami and Orlando games I have to back off of that, I still think we have to be patient and see where this team is after 20, 30, and then 40 games before we start to panic and want to trade Pierce, it is hard especially with Boston teams winning all kinds of championships for people to be patient but we have already had so much going on with trades, coaches, etc. over the last two plus years that we just need time for this team to work out the kinks and get going, trading Pierce will just set us back a couple of steps, we just need to stay the course the team will improve with time, I think you are already starting to see the progress of Ricky, Big Al, Marcus had a monster game the other night, Payton has been a good player so far, LaFrentz has contributed what we expected, Tony Allen has looked pretty good also, what we need is the Blount of this year hasn't looked like the Blount of the second half of last year he had a little bit of a mean streak in him that I haven't seen yet this year.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

*warriors wouldn't mind having pierce*

How bout J-rich and fillers for pierce


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Warriors wouldn't mind having a clue, either*

No thanks. We're not trying to win a dunk contest. A three-time all-star? How about no!!!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)




----------



## T-Mac_#1 (Nov 25, 2004)

J-Rich is ****! Wat bout Pierce For Posey, Swift and sum1 else from memphis.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I still think Pierce for Peja is a very good deal. Peja would fit in well in Boston and I think the wrap on him for the playoffs is a bit unfair. Peja would run.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

You can find similar articles in Toronto papers about Vince Carter.

How is Carter viewed in Boston? Is a swap of superstars something that Ainge and the fans might go for?

Surprised nobody mentioned him in this thread.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> I still think Pierce for Peja is a very good deal. Peja would fit in well in Boston and I think the wrap on him for the playoffs is a bit unfair. Peja would run.


I'd pass on Peja, he isn't much of a defender and isn't all that great at creating his own shot. Beyond that the salary cap prevents a straight up deal. It really isn't worth the effort. Now, if the Bulls still want him at the trade deadline, and an unguarded #1 is coming in the package, let me know. Otherwise I don't see many great fits for a Pierce deal.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

if you guys are so eager to get rid of pierce i guess we could trade him for VC


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

We're going to trade Paul Pierce because he's not showing the effort or the deterimination that we want to see from him. And for Pierce, we're going to acquire Vince Carter.

Just think about that.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce is going for a expiring contract, a good young player, and some draft picks.

He won't be traded for another all-star.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Pierce is going for a expiring contract, a good young player, and some draft picks.
> 
> He won't be traded for another all-star.



if paul pierce is traded for that i will vomit in my mouth. if he is traded at all that is a mistake.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*No effort?*

We're not seeing effort or determination from him?

Agoo, tell me that is not what you're thinking. If I came through your computer wires and popped you in the mouth, breaking three of your teeth, could you stay on the court and even dribble a basketball, let alone hit a game winning shot against Ruben Patterson?

Paul is rebounding like a madman, defending well, and playing hard.

He is not running enough, but I think he will do that.

Not getting the running game? Maybe. Not giving effort or determination? Blasphemy.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Seems more like Paul is trying to hard and gets tired at the end of games. He wants to take everyshot, rebound every ball that goes off the rim, help everyone else play defense, so on and so forth. He just need to stop and let the game come to him and trust his teammates can play too.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> if paul pierce is traded for that i will vomit in my mouth. if he is traded at all that is a mistake.


This team is not ready to win the championship, and by the time it is, it will be too late for Paul...maybe.

I don't want a player like Carter for Pierce, nor do I want T-Mac or Kobe. What's the point, there's not that big of a difference between them. 

You most certainly won't be getting a big man in return.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> Pierce is going for a expiring contract, a good young player, and some draft picks.
> 
> He won't be traded for another all-star.


That would be ideal, but possibly unrealistic. With some or his recent acquisitions, I think Ainge still aspires to win as much games this season to make amends for last season to the Boston public. If Pierce is traded for unknowns, Boston would riot. Ainge will likely try to get one big name for Pierce.

With a future core of Jefferson, Welsch, and Allen, the Celtics should try to plan for the future. The only way to get better, is to destroy and rebuild. We can't do half-rebuilding such as Chicago or Golden State from a few years back.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Vince Carter:laugh: He wasn't mentioned because we don't want him:dead: 

Peja I would take that would be a good deal. I'd also take Shareef Abdur-Rahim although I know most on this board would not. Frankly I'm fed up with Paul Peirce's whining and crying and not running. He doesn't play TEAM ball. He has VERY talented teamates this year, some may be young but they are talented...Gary, Raef, Ricky, Jiri they know how to play. Al, Tony, Delonte..they WILL know how to play but all Pierce does is hog the ball and slow things.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, that's a big part of why I didn't like the Walker trade, because we only did half the things that we should have done.

Pierce is a great player, but he's not someone who can bring championships alone. The only guys that are really worth half-rebuilding are Shaq, Duncan, and Garnett. And maybe some day in the new future Randolph and Amare.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Just ask yourselves what Belichek and Pioli would do with Pierce if they were running the Celtics, particularly after the incident in the Milwaukee game. That will give you the right answer.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Just ask yourselves what Belichek and Pioli would do with Pierce if they were running the Celtics, particularly after the incident in the Milwaukee game. That will give you the right answer.


They'd release him and not have to pay him another dime and replace him with another player who has the same skill. 

Man...I wish Ainge would do that. Lets just cut Pierce and continue to pay his salary.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> They'd release him and not have to pay him another dime and replace him with another player who has the same skill.
> ...


No, they'd trade him to Buffalo for draft picks. Of course, in the NBA the Buffalo franchise moved to LA and is now owned by Donald Sterling, but the concept is the same.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> Pierce is a great player, but he's not someone who can bring championships alone. The only guys that are really worth half-rebuilding are Shaq, Duncan, and Garnett. And maybe some day in the new future Randolph and Amare.


Exclude Randolph and include Lebron James. 

The only way that I can realistically see the Celtics winning their 17th championship is if we destroy and rebuild through the draft. We might get 42-44 wins this year, but do we really want to be decent forever. I'd rather stomach 3-4 losing seasons en route to revival than have a team be mediocre forever.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly, that's a big part of why I didn't like the Walker trade, because we only did half the things that we should have done.
> ...


You dont' see Al Jefferson having atleast as bright a future as Randolph does? I think he'll end up being a better player than Randolph will be. I think we should really be looking for a defensive player to go with him in the front court who can guard the KGs, Duncans, Amares, Dirks, and Randolphs of the league. As Welsch, Allen, West, Perkins, and Banks (lets not give up on him yet) develop, we could contend. Just not right now. Or too soon. We're adding two first rounder this offseason as well. That will give us 12 first round picks talents (Pierce, LaFrentz, and Davis being the only developed ones), Blount and Reed on the roster. If Ainge can pull off another couple of picks like Allen and Jefferson, we'll be contenders with a bit of development.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> You dont' see Al Jefferson having atleast as bright a future as Randolph does? I think he'll end up being a better player than Randolph will be. I think we should really be looking for a defensive player to go with him in the front court who can guard the KGs, Duncans, Amares, Dirks, and Randolphs of the league. As Welsch, Allen, West, Perkins, and Banks (lets not give up on him yet) develop, we could contend. Just not right now. Or too soon. We're adding two first rounder this offseason as well. That will give us 12 first round picks talents (Pierce, LaFrentz, and Davis being the only developed ones), Blount and Reed on the roster. If Ainge can pull off another couple of picks like Allen and Jefferson, we'll be contenders with a bit of development.


Yeah, I forgot about Bron and Jefferson, Jefferson is going to be a player. But he's a little too soft for my likeing, I think Amare was a lot stronger when he came into the league, and when I mean strong I mean not being pushed around.

Perkins is like that, but he'll need to push the coaches out of the way first, I guess...

I'm not giving up on Banks, West, Allen, Perkins or Welsch but I don't see those guys winning us a championship without a guy in the middle. Jefferson maybe, but by the time he's ready for primetime, I don't see Pierce here with him and getting along.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Why not Pierce for Ray Allen and Robert Swift? Wouldn't that be an odd turn of event considering this last draft? Not that Ray is even on the block considering Seatle's strong start.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Robert Swift? What are you trying to do? Turn the Celtics into the Chitcargo Bulls? No thanks.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> Robert Swift? What are you trying to do? Turn the Celtics into the Chitcargo Bulls? No thanks.


It was more of a joke than anything. Though I would rather have Ray Allen than Pierce


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>banner17</b>!
> 
> 
> It was more of a joke than anything. Though I would rather have Ray Allen than Pierce


So would I especially since Ray's contract expires after this year...


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Intresting article. I agree with the guy 100% but I don't see it happening. Pierce had pretty much blown his reputation the last few years with the way he played at worlds and spitting at the Cavs bench and now this.

The media isn't even making a small deal about any of this. The Celtics have dropped so far off the radar after the Sox won the WS.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>banner17</b>!
> Why not Pierce for Ray Allen and Robert Swift? Wouldn't that be an odd turn of event considering this last draft? Not that Ray is even on the block considering Seatle's strong start.


Pierce for Ray is at worst an even swap. Throw in a guy that we apparently wanted in the draft and its very unlikely, but would be very well received.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd do Pierce for Allen and Swift in a heartbeat. Swift will at worst be a servicable big man when developed and Allen is possibly the best shooter in the league and frankly much more of a team player and nice guy when compared to Pierce.


----------

